# Coming off Microgynon 30



## Mrs Dot

Hi, me and dh are ttc at the moment. We've been married for nearly 3 years so feel its the right time to start a family. I came off the pill at Christmas after taking Microgynon for nearly 12 years since I was 16. 

Does anyone know how long it will take for my 'normal' periods to return? I had a period when I would have done if I was still on the pill (January) and was surprised how I came on as if I were still on the pill, and it lasted the same amount of time. Could this just be my body's way of reacting to the pill as I have been on it for so long? 

Anyone with similar experiences or who have taken microgynon/the pill for as long as me and have conceived? How long did it take you to conceive?
Please let me know as am very curious and interested in how others have fared in the same position as me!

Thanks in advance


----------



## CharlieP

HI... I came off microgynon about 3 years ago (i wasn't TTC I had just had enough of it) and it took me a whole year to even get a period! So its really positive that you got one straight away.

Some people say it can take as long as a year to get your cycles straight... but my SIL came off the pill and got pregnant straight away (2 weeks after coming off the pil) so don't despair!

If I were you though, I would try not to get too disappointed if it takes a while because the pill can set you back a bit.

Good luck and I hope you are as lucky as my SIL!

x


----------



## lou1979

I Was on Micro gynon for 6 months, in dec 08 i had a chest infection and i have asthma so i was also on antibiotics, so you can guess what happend next... 6th jan Pregnant lol

Sadley 20th Jan i was taken into surgery and had my baby taken away, i had an ectopic in my right tube, which was also taken away, baby was 7 weeks .

So in answer to your question, i fell preg whilst on MG so i have no real answer for when period would be due...

just take each day as it comes, and start trying after the first period.

Goodluck xxxx


----------



## edinsam

its a great sign you had your period as normal

with my daughter (previous to this pregnancy) I came off Microgynon, had normal period one month then the next one never came - because I was pregnant!!

Its a good sign that you got one as normal - hopefully you will be like me and it will happen very quickly

good luck hun


----------



## Mrs Dot

Many thanks for your advice! I think I'm just so excited at the prospect of trying for a baby that I'm getting too far ahead of myself already! One of my friends also announced this weekend that she's pg and she's on the pill! 
I know everyone is different so will just have to go with the flow and see what happens! have heard that agnus castus a herbal remedy can help get periods back to normal more quickly too???

Hoping I get my next period as I did last month then hopefully can chart when it's all going on! having lots of fun trying tho so can't complain!!!!:happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi hunni - I was the same as you - came of the pill 5 November then had withdrawal bleed on the 9th November 

I have had 3 "normal" periods since then - my cycles have been 
34 days/32 days and the last 34 days - just praying for that :bfp: now

I was on Microgynon for approx 6 years so there is hope hun - everyone is different!

Good Luck on your TTC journey :hug:


----------



## Noodles

I came off it at the beginning of January 3 days later I had a withdrawl bleed (which lasted 9 days - they normally last for about 6). 28 days later I got my 1st normal AF and as my temps suggest I will be due for my next AF next Sunday (28 days again).


----------



## Mork

Hi hon, I came off microgynon in december after 14 years on the pill. My periods have now returned to normal and I am ov'ing, no bfp yet though - but trying!!! Hope you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## NatalieW

I came off in July 08 and got pregnant in the first month... although I think I was very very lucky


----------



## Heidi

I was exactly the same as you, i came of the pill from being on it since i was 16 and i had my usual bleed one month after coming off the pill but it wasn't a true AF my body was still in sync with the pill. I still didnt have one 4 months on and then went to the doctor for some pills to kick start AF and have just started AF 4 days ago. Every one is different though hun, good luck TTC :)


----------



## loopy loulou

Hi all,

Similar situation here too, I came off microgynan at end of November.. first af was 28 days, then 33 days. Awaiting third.. not really sure when to expect as I'm not really having any ovulating symptoms. Not charting temp or testing though..

I have been worried that I haven't been ovulating as someone said that just because you have a period it doesn't mean that you've ovulated. Is that right? If I get my af this month, maybe I should start charting my temperature to make sure it's happening!!

Good luck with all :bfp:'s!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## groovyclo

i was on it for 5 years, stopped it in Oct, returned to a normal cycle by Dec!


----------



## littlestar

I was on Microgynon for 13 years, came off the pill last march and it took nearly 3 months for first proper :witch: to arrive.

in 12 months i've only have 5 periods - so everyone it totally different. Supplements can help but read into them with care for instance not all of them should be taken all the way through your cycle.


----------



## PrincessBride

Hi all,

I just joined this morning! Everyone here is so friendly and helpful it's great!
My partner and i have both reached the stage where we have decided that we are ready to have a baby seen as though all our friends have and it has made us both very broody - from a man who used to say i don't want kids or marriage that's pretty exciting for me! Having gone to a funeral of a very close friend of ours (known him for 20 years) it made us see life and having kids and our own lives in a very different light. Is this normal?! It made him realise that he didn't want to leave here without a piece of him still here, a legacy or a memory of him. So he said to me you know what it's not such a bad thing afterall!!

ANYWAYS...cut a long story short! I came off Marvelon in Dec as it was increasing my appetite (feeling happy i did now!) and in Jan i had some light spotting for a few days and then in Feb i had 1 day where i bled more 'normally' but where i thought it would go on for the 5 days as i had some lower back pain and PMT it went...i know some people do not have anything for a year some normal in a month but is it ok for it to be a few days and even for one day?
Shall i start trying now? And also as it is only a few days what shall i put in the ovulation calcualtor? Do you think i will be able to concieve?

Thank you all!
x


----------



## Mrs Dot

Mork said:


> Hi hon, I came off microgynon in december after 14 years on the pill. My periods have now returned to normal and I am ov'ing, no bfp yet though - but trying!!! Hope you get your BFP soon xx

Yay! glad there's someone else out there in the same sit as me! hoping I get :witch: this week, as it will be my 2nd 'normal' period after coming off it. A lot of people think that your 1st one straight after coming off is a manufactured pill period still.

Good luck and hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## Backtoback

Hey there, I came off the microgynon 30 in Jan too, had a withdrawal bleed that started Jan 30th and now I am waiting for a normal AF.

Got a bit carried away when I first joined here so I am already armed with OPKs, HPTs and CBFM and Preseed but have realised none of it is any use until my cycles get somehwere near normal!! 

So me and OH are gonna have lots of BD practise until then :)


----------



## Heidi

Backtoback said:


> Hey there, I came off the microgynon 30 in Jan too, had a withdrawal bleed that started Jan 30th and now I am waiting for a normal AF.
> 
> Got a bit carried away when I first joined here so I am already armed with OPKs, HPTs and CBFM and Preseed but have realised none of it is any use until my cycles get somehwere near normal!!
> 
> So me and OH are gonna have lots of BD practise until then :)


Doesn't hurt to be prepared :) good luck TTC x


----------



## PrincessBride

So does that mean there is no point in trying/more chance it won't happen until your periods are back to a normal cycle?


----------



## Mamie

Backtoback said:


> Hey there, I came off the microgynon 30 in Jan too, had a withdrawal bleed that started Jan 30th and now I am waiting for a normal AF.
> 
> Got a bit carried away when I first joined here so I am already armed with OPKs, HPTs and CBFM and Preseed but have realised none of it is any use until my cycles get somehwere near normal!!
> 
> So me and OH are gonna have lots of BD practise until then :)

Hi everyone...it's so good to hear of people in the same situation! I came off Microgynon in January, having been on it for 9 years. All through this month i've totally convinced myself that i'm pregnant!!! However...BFN suggests otherwise :( So, just like you Backtoback, I'm waiting for normal AF, but am also armed with the HPT etc :rofl: OH thinks I'm mad! Has anyone else managed to think of anything other than babies.....or is that just me :rofl:


----------



## BLUEBELLMUMMY

I was taking microgynon for about 5 years, came off it last January as I had enough and knew that we wanted to try to concieve in the summer, but I would say it took a good 6 months for my cycles to regulate, and they are now 32 days every month, where as they would be anything up to 40 days in the first 6 months after coming off microgynon!!

good luck to you all, it will happen!!


----------



## Pippin

I was on this pill for years too and came of it and got regular periods straight away. Good luck.


----------



## Pato

I came off Nov 07 after about 11 months. Didn't like the way my body felt on the pill. I had previously been on it for 15 yrs and swithced to microgynon after my regular pill was replaced by it. My cycles have continued the same since usually 26 days. Every once in a while I get a longer one when I'm "late" by 5 days....CD31 happened twice so far and one it started on CD24.. But I'm usually like clockwork on CD26.

Give it a few months you'll catch your pattern soon.


----------



## divagee

I had a nightmare coming off Microgynon! I was on it 10 years since i was 16 and came off last June hoping i'd get caught staight away - Wrong! My cycles were proper messed up, first 44day second 50 and third 77days! i took Vitex to regulate my cycle a great herb, along with Evening Primrose oil and Vitamin B6 and tested for ovulation and this November get my BFP! Bloody hard work tho! good luck and wishing you all the best x


----------



## PrincessBride

I have a question - Since i came off it 3 months ago my cycle has been 36 days is this not a normal cycle? Shall i be waiting for them to get back to normal as they say or is this it? Also they both so far lasted 2days that's it, is this back to normal or should i be waiting for it to go back to a 7 day flow and 28 days? 
Is it a good sign that i am having bleeding albeit for a day or 2? Does this mean i am ovulating and can use a calculator to work out my fertile days?


----------



## twinklebunny

Hi,

I took Microgynon for 7 years and then swapped to Femodene 2 years ago cos I was getting bleeds between AF. I stopped taken my pill at the end of January and have not had a period yet - if I was still on the pill I would have come on last Sunday, so I'm 4 days later than that now and still no sign. I have tested and got a BFN. It shows from these posts that everyone is different. 

Fingers crossed for your BFP soon hun.

XxX


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hi all thanks for your replies! It seems to be that there's a mixture of stories on here regarding coming off the pill and cycles getting back to normal!
Although, overall it seems to be that most people have got back to normal within 6 months or so, so that's promising however different we all are!

Was due on today, CD 28, but nothing has arrived!:witch: hoping she does come soon though as then I know that things are back to normal and can start to chart my cycle properly, but then again hoping she doesn't then I'm thinking will wait until Sun and test then. The :witch:signs are there tho so you never know!

Although watching supernanny tonight I'm not sure if I'm mad for even trying!:baby:!!!! haha!


----------



## Mamie

Hey, AF finally arrived today so my first cycle after Microgynon has been 40 days. Hope that those of you who are still waiting will get AF soon or, even better get your BFPs!!!! :D


----------



## JayDee

I came of Microgynon last month after having been on it for a year. Had been on it for about 10 years before that but then had a year off. 

First time I came off it I seem to remember getting back to what I thought was normal almost straight away (although wasn't TTC at the time so wasn't paying that much attention). This time I got hopeful when AF was later than I was expecting based on natural or BCP cycle (my natural cycle is shorter than my BCP forced one) but it was not to be. 

Am trying again this month so fingers crossed.

I also don't think there is much logic to it, I know people who have been on the pill for years, messed up one month (due to sickness/forgetfulness) and got PG just from that!

Good luck x x x x


----------



## Mrs Dot

Hi ladies,

I finally got the :witch: on CD 32. I'm thinking now that the last :witch: I had was probably just another 'pill period' at the end of January, and my body getting used to the lack of hormones!

Word of warning though it's one of the worst I've had since before going on the pill all those years ago, was up for an hour in the night with THE worst cramps I've ever had and today has been totally crap at work! Just hope that it's going to get better or I get a :bfp: soon! not sure I can cope with these symptoms! Feel like I'm 16 again!!! Haha!

I'm really glad its arrived in a way as I can start charting and working out when OV days are gonna be now. Had to laugh tonight when hubby said 'right we'll have to up our game now you're back to normal!' bless him - realised its not just me that wants :baby: so much!!!


----------



## Mamie

Mrs Dot, glad that AF not playing with you anymore. Have to agree about feeling like i'm 16 again... cramps were awful and lasted all day/eve ..yuk! My OH had the same kind of reaction :D Bless them!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi there,

I came off Microgynon in October last year. After 3 weeks of spotting everything appeared normal. I had been on Microgynon without a break for 17 years.


----------



## Backtoback

I am on CD34 now and no sign of the witchywoo. I just want it to come so I can get on the CBFM!


----------



## garkat23

Hi all

I'm in a similar situation I came off the pill in Jan after being on it for 11 years and am now on my 3rd cycle of trying to conceive - it's good to hear from people in the same situation!
My first proper period after stopping was 5 days late and thought I was pregnant but unfortunately not!

Since coming off I have put on quite a bit of weight but have also had bad mood swings!! And my period pains have been horrendous - waking up in the middle night knowing I'm about to come on!
I am currently trying ovulation kits but am a bit worried I may not be ovulating!!

Am hoping for a :bfp: very soon!

Good luck to you all x x x


----------



## sunflower786

Hi Diavajee, im in a similar situation as you, I came off mycrogynon in October 08 and since have had erratic cycles ranging from 50-70 day long!! I have now started to take vitex agnus castus to help regulate this so I can start ovulating, can you tell me how long you took agnus for when your cycles were also as long as mine? Thanks xxx


----------

